# ntpd does not start when wireless network is up [solved]

## aries

A problem with ntpd:

Description:

- two network interfaces: net.eth0 and net.eth1

- ntpd starts only when net.eth0 (wired) is up

  (message during boot: "ntpd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 is started"

What I want:

- ntpd to start when net.eth0 and/or net.eth1 is up 

My configuration:

- net.eth0: wired ethernet

- net.eth1: wireless 54mb with WPA

- baselayout-1.12.0_pre15-r1

- switching to net.eth1 by netplug and baselayout 

Do I have to swap both networks names: does baselayout just use the first network for ntp?

Or is it possible to configure /etc/conf.d/rc to to use net.eth1?Last edited by aries on Sat Jul 29, 2006 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

You would want RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## aries

It is the current setting.

/etc/conf.d/rc excerpt:

```

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

RC_INTERACTIVE="yes"

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"

```

----------

## PaulBredbury

You want it in there once, not twice  :Wink: 

Dunno if that makes any difference, but it might.

----------

## aries

Is in thre once, just copied it twice into this forum, how stupid of me 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## aries

solved!

With baselayout-1.12.1 ntpd starts also on the wireless network interface

----------

## Simius

I wrote this:

 *Quote:*   

> I have my internet connection on the Wireless. I really need strict net checking, otherwise ntp-client will never work. That's not a solution.
> 
> The wireless interface startup script backgrounds itself, I guess to save a lot of startup time, since wpa_supplicant starts slooow.
> 
> But damn it, in this setup I just NEED it to wait! There's no variable or switch to toggle this behavior, and it's a major annoyance.

 

However, I soon found out that I was a n00b, and the services do start after net.ath0 comes up. Hail baselayout. No problem after all.

----------

## heilong

Hey folks. I have baselayout-1.12.5-r2 and I've just got the aforementioned problem - privoxy doesn't start in wi-fi only mode.

I have ifplugd installed for managing net.eth0 up/down. The net.eth1 link gets up, but for some reason privoxy doesn't start.

My /etc/conf.d/rc has the same (default) options as mentioned earlier in this thread. Anyone got ideas? Thanks

----------

## hasues

I just thought I would throw this out there as I had similar issues, but I changed 

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="none"

and that was the better setting for me.

----------

